# Pelz, Clifton win LEWT on Lake Erie



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

The big walleye are cooperating around the Western Lake Erie reefs, both slow-trolling minnow-style plugs and casting jigs to the rocks. Congrats to Jason Peltz and Matt Clifton for winning the Magee East Lake Erie Walleye Trail event this weekend. Weighed 46.44 pounds, and 13.17-pound big walleye. 

Better yet, 100% release of all walleye weighed. The big spawners are back in the water. 

http://bit.ly/1iPtVT3


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job Matt and Jason. Glad I got to see you guys at the weigh in and snag that 1st.Place win. All the guys fished hard that weekend. Hats off to them all.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Darcy said:


> Better yet, 100% release of all walleye weighed. The big spawners are back in the water.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1iPtVT3


That's just not true at all.
Congrats to Jason and Matt on the win!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Darcy said:


> Better yet, 100% release of all walleye weighed. The big spawners are back in the water.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1iPtVT3


Where'd you hear that? There's no live release of walleyes in tournaments on Lake Erie.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

LEWT site says all 216 fish released!

That is a new one.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Correct fish are not released Alot are donated but none are released back to water. Not sure why it says that


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.wbsa.us/uploads/Magee East results 4-12-14.pdf

Summary totals at bottom.

Surprised me when I saw it, never seen that before, nor have I ever seen walleye released on a Erie tourney


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Definitely a misprint. Anglers had the option of donating or keeping their fish. Donated fish were cleaned and given to a local soup kitchen.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone else have pictures of the weigh in? I am looking for pictures of our team. I was on the left with 3 fish, wearing red bibs, white sunglasses and my partner had black bibs, hold two fish.


----------



## Lake Erie Walleye Trail (Jan 18, 2013)

Folks, the tournament software was updated over the winter, and it added that little blurb at the bottom there without us catching it. We didn't intend to mislead anyone. The ODNR requires us to keep our tournament catch. Some teams take their fish with them, the donated ones go to various food banks and charities over the course of our tournament season.


----------

